# is there a need to post 10,000 pens?



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

I love all the work everybody does, I enjoy taking a half hour or so to go through the posts and comment on stuff here and there. It actually became a hobby in itself. One of my favorite things to do is go through the projects and blog posts on the main page.

Please don't take it the wrong way but…..

Is it reall neccessary to post each pen individually? Why not make a post with all your pens in one shot. When you post individually it takes others from the front page, Then the next thing you know you see 10 projects in a row from the same guy all the same pens just different colors. I think it kinda hurts the other posters. Their projects, sometimes far more interesting, get pushed off the front page, and they never get the exposure they deserve. I don't post projects much so I'm not directly affected by it. But I am sure some folks are. I do look at the pens but it would be easier on the poster and the reader if they were consolidated to 1 or 2 posts as opposed to 20.

Like I said this isn't meant to shoot anyone down. I love checking them out. I do look at all your pens too. I just miss the diversity sometimes. It's almost spammy looking when you see the same poster ten projects in a row. I know its not, but it looks that way.

I'm sorry if I offended anyone with this post. But I"ll be the one to:
point out the elephant in the room…...there he is.

Keep on cutting and keep the projects rolling. I love LJ's and the entire community. I still want to see those pens coming as I'm looking at getting a small lathe just for that. ?Just consolidate to less posts. Please

If I'm out of line please tell me I am. But I think the posters will get a much better response from a single or dual post. as opposed to 10-15. More comments as well.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Good idea.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

No to pens are a like, you get a nicer picture if posted one at a time, but dont post one rite after another, I post one at a time each day, and I do miss a few days,
Chuck


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Sometimes i will build 10 birdhouses at once and although they all have different coloured roofs they still look pretty much the same . 
If i do 10 of the same style then i consider it as one project and post it as a single project .


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw an American Flag pen that was really cool, those little stars had me wondering how they were done.

that said,...............pen after pen after pen after pen. they all start to look the same.perhaps a seperate "spot for pens". No offence but I prefer a pen the same diameter as a pencil, like the "Bic"


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

I too have wondered about this whole pen thing. Is there really that much demand out there for turned pens that so many people are doing this? To me, they would be impractical if for nothing more than their heftiness. I also prefer the comfort and disposability of a Bic or a Sharpie.

Also, just how creative can you be with a three-inch pen blank?

There, I've said it. Go ahead and slap me.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I have never turned a pen but I can easily understand why folks do and I like looking at them. I would also like to own a couple. If somebody has a few for sale at a good price and wants to PM me I would enjoy owning one for myself and my wife. Heck, I think I would also pick one up for my brother.


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

Amen brother. This topic has been brought up before and i agree. You're not out of line.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I would never want to do anything that would discourage people from posting a project and I really don't care if they post 1 pen per project or a dozen.

In response to Clarence - - My wife owned and ran a flower shop for several years. I displayed and sold some of my smaller woodworking projects in her store. The only real money maker for me was pens. I could use $8 - $10 of material, 20 minutes of labor and sell them for $25 - $40. They always sold well. You can get your labor down to 20 minutes each if you make them in bulk (at least 10 at a time).

I sold lots of other stuff (clocks, bowls, bottle stoppers, etc.) but I seldom could get enough money for them to make them profitable although I did reasonably well with bottle stoppers.

FYI - My wife has sold her store and I don't plan to make another pen for the rest of my life.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

I remember when a posted project would be on the home page for days. Now there are pages of new projects every day. It used to be considered really bad form to post multiple projects at one time as it bumped others off the home page. These days you are going to be bumped anyway due to the volume of project posts. And the volume of posts will increase evermore as LJs grows. I foresee a time that there are so many projects you may want to filter the new projects to avoid the categories that do not interest you…


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

i agree pretty much with the main point of the original poster. multiple smaller pieces should be grouped together. If i make a set of chairs, they go together. Last Xmas I posted multiples of several different projects together… an ornament, wine bottle balancers, candle holders, and a one-of-a-kind menorah piece - all in one project. whether it's pens or something else, these should be grouped together.

i also agree with the need to filter projects. I dont care to see pens or model trucks, for example, so it'd be nice for these projects to be skipped on my personal page.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree that if you have a bunch of smaller items to post…do them in a batch…don't post singularly…but sometimes you turn one or two…like those…post…then turn a couple later and want to post them.

The easiest solution here is to skip over the pens if you do not like seeing them in single groups….I do this when I am not particularly interested in that project at that time…or if I have nothing to offer.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings all: Here's my take on this subject, since it's been brought up, and I'm glad it was. I think Martin should put a limit on on the number of projects and blogs…. say 1, maybe 2, but 1 would be better. And not allow the same person to post so much. Heck, I saw one guy on here that had 11 projects in a row, and another had 9-10… that's ridiculious. And I agree 100% about all the dang pens on here.. 1 or 2 maybe. I've been here about 8-9 months, and posted ONE project, and a couple of blogs. I have helped some guys build my workbench and router table and posted a pix on the question, but mainly PM'ed them with the info and pixs. It's gonna get out of hand, and noone will get to post anything. It's like jm82435 said.. you don't even have time to look at a project… it's gone before the day's out….. FWIW….


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Posting projects is what attracted me to lumberjocks. I don't want to see a reduction in posts.

I have never turned a pen, and most likely never will. But I appreciate the craftsmanship involved. I would like to see more about the process. This is what I made, and here's how I did it - that's what lumberjocks means to me.

The same argument could be made for bowls, tool handles,spoons and and many other projects,and my answer will be the same. Keep them coming.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

The limit on the number of projects per time period has been beaten to death. With 17,000+ members, even a limit of one project a day- well you can see where this is going….

I don't remember anyone complaining about the plethora of cutting boards that appeared here about a year ago.

It's going to run in cycles. Why get so up tight?

Lew


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm right there with ya *getneds*, and I believe my man feels the same way. I do like looking at the pens myself, and comment on the ones I find really unique and cool…but it does get redundant sometimes when someone makes like 5 all basically the same in different woods and posts them one by one. Since a project post allows you 6 pictures, why not take a group shot and then highlight the best ones with single pictures in that same post…

I did that with my first 2 project postings here on LJ's….I didn't want to bombard the project page with 12 in a row, so I posted my various carvings all as one post, and my various toll painting wood projects all as one post.

*OR*....here's another idea: make a slideshow (on photobucket or any one of the other photo hosting sites) like my BF does. It allows you to put as many pics as you want on it, and that way you don't dominate the projects page.

We all know once a project gets bumped off the first 2 pages or so, it's pretty much done being seen unless someone goes specifically looking at your work. People will post as they see fit, but I think in the end it just comes down to a courtesy thing. : )


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

When I first joined LJs over a year ago, I got so excited I posted 15 projects on the one day… mind you they were all different.. A very wise man PMed me and let me know that this was not cool.. so now I only post occasionally and if it is a group of items … only one post.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

It's not about being uptight, or hateful.. Like I said, I love the stuff and I don't think any less of the pens being made. I actually look at them, at least most of them. I am interested, but it gets to be a pain in the butt seeing one after another. I don't think we need a post limit, or anything like that. It is more of a courtesy, than anything else. I understand the newbie enthusiasm also. Just consolidate post, because things are getting buried before they appreciated.

Don't think I'm being a jerk, or any other negetive thing. I just would like to see everyones work as a whole.

Heres an Idea. If you have many "like" projects and you want to brief us on all of them use the forum, then you have unlimited space. Then post once to the projects and link to the forum in there.

I love all the stuff on LJ's. I am not discouraging posts. I would like everyone to have a fair chance thats all.

As far as cutting boards, spoons and the like, you're right about it being compulsive. I was still under a year so I kept it to myself. I still plan on doing that, it was just a statment everyone thought of….... I typed it.

Keep cutting….......wood that is.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

A "need"? I don't recall there ever being a "need" for anyone to post anything. Maybe Martin could add that after the question about "Is this a finished woodworking project? Yes/No". "Is there a need to post this project? Yes/No".


----------



## mancave (Jan 4, 2010)

Getneds, I completely agree with you.I hate when someone hogs the pages with basically the same thing 40 times, Hey do one posting with a bunch of pictures. Please share the space.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

JJohnston has a good point … personally, I'd rather see 40 pens in a row than all the projects that aren't really projects.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

This subject has been kicked around on here numerous times….and I do agree to a certain extent. Not just pens…sometimes the same person will post 10 projects right in a row knocking themselves right off the home page! I don't want the pen guys to think we don't like them…so I gota say…. how many Wood Whisperer cutting boards can a person look at?

*personally, I'd rather see 40 pens in a row than all the projects that aren't really projects.*

C'mon…you cant toss that tomato out there without elaborating a bit…


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

@ *Brad_Nailor* - sorry, I wasn't trying to obfuscate. I was just trying to state a different perspective from the OP without getting off topic. Here's my train of thought …

When you go to post a new project you have to click "Yes, this is a completed woodworking project". I think Martin probably added that extra step because he really wants to limit that area to posts that meet three criteria: completed, woodworking, and projects. First, it helps to maintain the organization of the website. Second, Martin is providing extra storage and bandwidth for the photos that are associated with projects, so he has an interest in keeping the projects about woodworking. If a user wants to include photos that do not meet the criteria, they are welcome to host them elsewhere and embed them into a blog or forum post.

~ Some posts fit all three project critera just fine - like pens.
~ Some are pretty close - like a shop-built woodworking jig made out of acrylic.
~ Some are a stretch - like replacing the motor in a tablesaw … yes, the tablesaw is used for woodworking, but is this really a woodworking project? Don't get me wrong, I look at the tool refurbish posts a lot more than I look at the pens, but I'm not sure they qualify as woodworking projects. 
~ And then there are some that aren't even close: Not woodworking ("Just finished rebuilding my hot-rod Lincoln"), Not complete ("Day one of a 10 day project"), Not projects ("Look what I found at the flea market" and "Aren't my kids cute")

I actually look at many of the projects that aren't projects. But when people use this site other than as was intended … when they click the button to confirm that "this is a completed woodworking project" and it's not … that bothers me more than a whole bunch of pens in a row.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

You are right Larry, a friendly PM will normally resolve this issue. However, I do agree with Brad_Nailer. People need to take the time to read the help section and understand what is a blog, project, or forum post and place their posts in the correct location. Since we are on the subject, my pet peeve is people posting projects and not elaborating on the details. I see a lot of project posts with pictures, followed by one sentence saying "This is my widget." ??? At least give a little more than a hint about it. I would think that if you are proud enough to post your project for the world to see, you should be excited to talk a little about it.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Everybody has their thing and you really can't single certain projects out. If you are into pens, you like looking at pens, if you are into cabinets like I am, I mainly look at them. I usually post one project at a time or have grouped older projects together. Newer members seem to post more projects at once than others. The days of commenting on everything is over and one has to pick and choose what they look at and comment on. My computer was down for 6 days not too long ago and there was 16 pages of projects I had not looked at. I know what people are talking about but it is called growth.

God Bless
tom


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

When you've got a site with as many members as this one has, you're going to get this very thing…there's no avoiding it. And you're going to get all the varying opinions (as above) when discussing it. It's probably healthy.

In general, I agree with the original post. (not just pens, but any items posted like that). I'm also glad to see that there's not been a general trashing of the author for voicing his opinion.

I've brought up in the past that as the site grows larger, maybe there ought be "sub-areas" that we could be a part of if we weren't interested in all the general stuff. My example was a "Shopsmith area" where nuts like me could congregate now & then & discuss common issues that lots of others couldn't care less about. It wouldn't mean I wouldn't browse the rest of the site, but just that I could have a niche area to focus on if I chose to.

The same might work for pen turners or cutting board makers, hand tool guys, professionals, etc. I really think that the site runs the risk of becoming too unwieldy as the membership grows. I've seen it evolve in my time here. Mostly, the change has been good (in my opinion), but some of the change has left me feeling much like a tiny grain of sand on a big beach.

Anyway, discussion is always good…and my opinion is free, and worth every penny. -SST


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

...aw the mighty pen. Just like belly buttons every one has one.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Getneds, I am with you on this. I enjoy a new design and a nicely made pen, but 10 or 15 does get a little much. I just stop looking after the first two. Maybe a new tab at the top of the site next to "Garden tenders" and "Home Refurbersers" for Turners? It is kind of its own craft Just like Scroll saws.


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

I find it strange that the LJ ladies hardly ever complain but the men make up for it. I like to look at all the projects even if they are all better than mine. If nobody posts then we will not have a website. There are woodworking websites that have only a few projects posted and not a lot of members. As fast as we are growing we must be doing something right. Just my opinion and its probably wrong.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This conversation to me is a non issue, quite frankly, mainly because I don't see it as being any kind of a Problem. Knocked off the "Home Page"? Page One doesn't last much longer then 8 to 10 hours at this point. "Bic's" & "Sharpies" what do they have to do with Handcrafted Pens? Now somebody mentions "Toys", you want to limit them also? Lots of Cutting Boards and Bowls still popping up also and NONE of that bothers me in the least. If I don't want to look, I don't click on it. I just keep going through the Pages until I've seen all the New Projects. Other times I'll click on on one of the Specific Topics in the Left Hand colum, maybe "Jigs", "Clocks", or "Toys" and I've got 200 or 300 Pages to look at.

This is how simple it is. Look at the Pictures, if you're not interested in that type of project, don't click on it. When you get to the bottom of the "12 Projects" click on the Number 2. So on so forth. Perhaps I'm missing some sort of perceived "Status Symbol" about staying on the Front Page as long as possibble or "Sense Of Fairness". I really don't know what it is??

I happen to like "Pens" and "Toys" and a lot of other stuff on here. Actually I've been wondering why all those great Chess Sets seemed to have stopped being posted. Some of it I don't want to bother looking at in detail or reading about. Everyone on here has their Likes and Dislikes as far as the "Type" of Project that they are interested in looking at. I'm not about to make that call for them.

I also went to a few of the Home Pages of some of the above "Participants". 3 to 9 or 10 Projects in a Year? Why the concern? On behalf of others?

I do agree with one point however. If your going to post a project INCLUDE THE DETAILS. When I post, I make sure I put in all the information regarding that particular Project. I feel it's something I SHOULD do. "One Liners" don't tell me anything, and I'm not about to start asking a bunch of questions that probably won't get answered. Yes. Some of the stuff that goes on there ISN'T a finished project and sometimes it 's not even a "Woodworking Project", they shouldn't be there!

Bottom Line: I think this Site works just fine. I had never even considered the "Content" of this Topic before, never mind that it seems to be a "Problem." Sometimes I'm not on here for 2 or 3 Days so I go through 6 or 7 pages to see what's been posted during that time period. Not a Big Deal. BUT! that's just me and I guess it's Human Nature .."One mans etc. etc. etc.

NO offence intended by any of my comments LJ'ers.

Cheers: Rick

An Edit: Ray (yardoc): Very Succinctly and Well Put. No! I don't believe your Opinion is at all wrong. Come to think about it the "Ladies" and "Men" comment is right on the Mark also.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I can understand a person being proud of their work and wanting to post each item individually, but it can be a bit redundant to see the same type of item without much variation all at one pop. May I suggest that one post only a few items if all very similar at one time, then post additional ones in a day or two. This gives everyone a variety to look at. With the amount of members and talent and ideas we have here, it's always a pleasure to see what everyone is up to, so please post your work, but maybe just a few at a time to keep our short attention spans intrigued.

Now as for canes, well this of course simply does not apply . . . . }~


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

This WAS an issue with me as well…..kept me awake at night! BUT!!!... I came up with a master plan!!

Step one:
Click on 'Projects'.

Step two:
Scan projects posted.

Step three:
Sort and organize into mental files labeled as 'interested'...or…'not interested'

Step four:
Click or don't click…

So…here's a quick over view.
Lets pretend a bunch of pens and cutting boards have been repetitively posted (gasp)

Click projects….page one.
scan projects….
quickly sort projects…
Don't give a crap…
Don't give a crap…
Don't give a crap…
Don't give a crap…

scroll….

Don't give a crap…
Don't give a crap…
Don't give a crap…
Don't give a crap…

Put little finger thingy on the page two thingy….click.

OOOOoooo…..there's sumthin' groovy!! CLICK!!!

Whew!! done!!

When using my special technique wear your seat belt!! Cause it's FAST!! The WHOLE process is BLOW YOUR HAIR BACK FAST!! Takes less than 2 seconds per page once you get good at it!!

I sleep much better now….

Yep….lifes too short to worry about the small chit….and yep…I AM a smartass!


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

it seems to me i am being percieved wrongly. It's not a question of how mant you do. I'll say it one more time…. I like the pens, I will be turning my own soon. I like the cutting boards, and bandsaw boxes. I read most of the posts. I just think if its a similar piece then consolidate the post. It will make it easier on searches, and out eyes. Plus you can share a bunch of info if they were made together.

Another thing I want to put out there. I understand people work. Some can only get on at certain times a day. I don't think multiple posts are a bad thing, Just as long as there is diversity in the projects. COmbine when possible.

I install cabinetry on an almost daily basis, I dont post it because I feel its proffessional, I know i see others do it, but I choose not to. It would become monotenous, I'd rather post a litle here a little there. Maybe I'll do a bulk post of recent jobs I've built/installed. just to demonstrate what we should do.

I think it's more of an organizational thing, not personal.

this post was never intended to deter people. but help us stay on the right track.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

"Now somebody mentions "Toys", you want to limit them also?"

That's not the point. Or not the point per se. The point is to

1. limit the number of multiple individual projects for similar items like turned pens.
2. investigate the possibility of user-specified content in the home page new projects area.

I understand that this site is free, so I can only voice my opinion when someone (original poster) asks about item 1, and then kindly request the possibility of item 2. I try to keep up with the 30 most recent projects - and when a lot of those are from one person and of a very similar nature, i understand the point of trying to consolidate.

At the same time, we already have built-in tagging here, and if people apply tags to their projects (which they should do on a site like this) then it seems like it's a fairly simple matter to have that new project content filtered through those tags for each individual user. After all, other areas on that home page are filtered as well (pulse, for example).


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree limiting how many pens per day is an idea. I don't think it should be enforced but the pen guys here could just keep in mind that its not a pen turning web site exclusively.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I to tend to have a side hobby of viewing projects. Like others I tend to get bored with some of the projects posted. While I enjoy seeing the pens sometimes there are those that catch my eye in a group I wish there was a single post. I will admit that it can get monotonous to see so many pens posted, but on the other hand I view bowl turnings that tend to fall right in there with the pens. Then there are the cutting boards. So where do you draw the line on which and how many projects one or anyone can post and of what. What if you were a paraplegic and all you could do was turn pens? Would you not want to show your project with as much pride and joy as the next person? Of course you would. While this may not be the case in all cases its food for thought. May be LJ could add a check box for recently posted projects on the home page. I know that there were some projects I posted, I would have rather had just go to my project section alone. For now I just have to work with the way the site is set up, and continue viewing projects as I have been. I just click on what interest me. I think this is a great site and it beats yahoo to hell with the way its set up.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Although I agree with the original subject to a certain degree, the same thing happens with boxes, cutting boards, and so on…. I'm not disagreeing with the topic at all; I just wish that everyone would think about others first and themselves second. The bottom line is that the person that posts the project is very proud of what they have accomplished. You don't know what obstacles they face day to day, or what challenges they may have outside of woodworking, or what challenges they face with woodworking. Maybe they don't have unlimited funds to spend on fancy tools, gadgets or lumber. Maybe they saved up for years to purchase a small lathe, or an entry level table saw or band saw. Maybe a person struggles with depression and the positive comments they receive on this web site is what they get out of bed for each day. Maybe they fail at everything else they do and this is the one thing they are good at. Perhaps they are just getting started in the hobby. You don't know a lot about most people on this site. It's a free site; everyone has equal rights to post. It would be different if we all paid for this site by the minute and the areas that we are not interested in were eating up our cash. Please be considerate of others feelings. How would you feel if your child was posting projects on this site and others started condemning him/her?

Now with that said, on the other hand if you keep posting the same projects over and over, please be considerate of others. If you post 6 projects at once, you just bumped 6 projects off the screen. I have completed dozens of projects since I joined this group, but have only chosen to post a couple. Why? Because there may be other projects already posted that are nearly identical, or I don't think that any one could benefit from the project/idea/concept.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I think we need to see more birdhouses posted )


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

A pen, a birdhouse and a cutting board…..making more than one of each would make me crazy.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

@ Peter…thanks for the elaboration on your thoughts…

I agree with the general consensus….scan the project page…if something catches your eye…then look at it…if not move on! I do think its a bit of a bummer when something you posted gets bumped off the home page quickly..I like to get feedback (not just praise) for my work, and it does seem that once your off the home page it doesn't get many looks..


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree everyone has equal rights to post. And noone should be limited on how much they post. But there should be some sort of guidline set for the WAY we post. It's common knowledge to be courteous.

I will demonstrate soon on what I mean. PLease everyone Post away, don't slow down, or give up. Just think of the people who psted before you. I never had this problem directly before. I just want everyone to get the same chance.

What did I start here.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

This topic comes up every few months so you really haven,t said anything new that hasn,t already been said in the past.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I find it amusing that anyone can complain about something so amazingly meaningless and petty.
I guess your lives are all so fun and enjoyable and free of any conflict or annoyance that it's only the little things that annoy you now


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

it's not about complaining, or deterring, or discouragement.

Tag properly, consolidate multiple, different color, same style items.

simple enough. I was just seeing how everyone else was feeling.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

There were 3 across the top of the front page a few minutes ago )


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

i dont think that the issue of deciding upon what we as a group consider to be courteous use of (relatively) public space something meaningless and petty. the subject wasn't presented as urgent or extremely important, just a gently expression of opinion and an open question to the general opinion… which seems to be mixed.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

If everyone post 3 or 4 projects at once you are really limiting how many comments you get . 
Them projects that seem to fly through here seem to get little to no comments . I,m not really sure why but if they were my projects i would rethink how i am posting them .


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you aaronK.
Just throwing it out there, before it gets out of hand.

John
That was my main point projects get little attention as they zip off the main page. I know I enjoy it when I get comments, And I like commenting on others work. When the same person posts 10 times it gets a little boring posting to the same person. You only have so much you can say.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Exactly !! 
Why is that so hard for anyone to understand ?


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

Now i feel like a horses a**. I was digging around the site and I came across this…..
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15803

I guess I'm an I D 10 T

At least larry checked first. I think most of the commenters just didn't realize it would be so many per day. We want to keep seeing the pens coming. After all you do beautiful work, and I was checking out some of your other stuff. I really like that pen squaring jig.

There are many others that do the same. I'll shut up now and "live and let live" 
As far as I'm concerned this thread is closed


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

EDITED: COOLER HEAD PREVAILS

I am a pen turner. I am as proud of my pens/turnings as I am of my cabinets/desks/tables. Some of you might want to check out the International Association of Penturners for a look at the answer to Clarence's "Also, just how creative can you be with a three-inch pen blank?"

I think a lot of the 'superior' comments smack of a prejudice that has been around for a long time. What is that you may ask? It is this: "'flatboarding' (or in other words, woodworking using flat boards) is more demanding, a higher art form and takes more skill than woodturing."

I cry foul. And Clarence, how many more roll top desks will be made? SIGH, I mean, there are so many of them out there already, they are a dime a dozen, and the world really is just plain tired of them. Get it?

EDITED: Getneds post was a good one about REPETITIVE PROJECTS. The comments that degenerated in to denigrating a form of woodworking is what gets my goat. Or goose. Or horse.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

a number of anything across the front page is not very polite. Pens, skate boards or canoes.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Tony-5: (From Alberta, Canada) YEP! You're a "A Smartass." Good For You! You said exactly (in a different way) what I said. What is the big deal! If you don't want to look at it move on! I'm also Proud to be a "Smartass". You gotta "Balance The Scales" of all this "Righteous Indignation" somehow. "Padre" & Mogebier" Absolutely!

What's with all this "You Gotta Be on The Front Page" stuff? Yep! There are still 3 Pens on the "Front Page" at the Bottom now. There's a Total of 15 projects on there, The top three appeared in the last 15 minutes.The Oldest is 8 HOURS!! Eight of them, I'm not the least bit interested in, looking at further. So …."Click 2".

You'd have to almost Live on here just to keep up with the "Home Project Page". The Site gets Larger every day. More Projects appear Faster then they ever have. THAT will continue and I'm Glad of it! Why MESS with a GOOD THING?????

I disagree with the Majority of People on here that THINK this site needs some "Changes Made". Sure. You're entitled to your opinion. But, why not just ENJOY what you have here. Do you know of a better "General, Everyone Is Welcome, Woodworking Site" anywhere on the WWW?

Do you think the People that set this Site up aren't aware of everything that is going on here? How much Time, Effort and Cost went into setting it up and keeping this PUBLIC Site running as WELL as it is now?

"Live And Let Live" "As far as I'm concerned this thread is closed" ....Smartest comments I've heard so far!!

Think I'll simply go to the Project Page, Side Links and ENJOY WHATEVER "I" feel like LOOKING AT, or NOT!!! That's TOTALLY MY Decision to make.

PS: Just watch. I'll bet Dollars to Donuts someone will make somekind of a *&^%$%&* Comment next.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Bla Bla Bla !!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh! Why Bother.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

clearly a cencensus?....eh!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

if I made an effort to learn and master the art of making the very basic escene of making a single pen everyday, and planned for …............four a day, I could most certainly make sure that every last soul that visited this forum.

that the first and last thing they saw

was the pen I made

some exceptions apply

perhaps Martin should offer a prize based for best pen, based on votes from members,(pen turners) not an abitrary vote but based on those who have actually made a pen ?

that would mean I cant vote?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Me Thinks "Moron" who is anything but, is another Member of the "Smart Ass Club" WELCOME SIR!!

Fishing EH! Any time you'd like some company to drown a few Plastic Worms. I'd be pleased to do so. Bet you Mine will be Bigger than Yours! That's Fishin' talk Folks, not what you think it MIGHT have meant….LOL…

Rick

PS: I had a look at your Projects. Your Kitchen is Outstanding! So is the Entertainment Centre.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

Rick, this thread was to lead people to consolidate projects thats all. No changes to coding, no changes to rules, no changes in the growth. Just a better way to post in a more organized fashion. I don't understand why you all are taking this so far out of context. Post 10 a day for all I care. I'm just saying there is a certain level of courtesy in being human.

you wouldn't push grandmas knitting project off the table to show off 100 pens would you… no, what you'd do is share the table. I think whoever is objectional, or name calling, is obviously one of hte mad posters…lol

Post away boys, and girls, it was just a thought. My next thread I'll mention my plans for a whole new healthcare system run by me… oh wait thats been done. Talk about political crud.

I enjoy the conversation but let's just change the subject


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

i like to think that the possibilities are unlimited for design ideas in a three inch pen blank… but that is just my opinion…


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

You are all beating a dead horse


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is an idea: What if projects could be sorted into categories just like Martin did with the reviews? Wouldn't that solve some of the issues?

Just a thought…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't think there are any problems or issues worthy of getting worked up about, but to answer the original question: probably not.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Rustic,
We are good at doing that around here!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

How about limiting how many times this sort of discussion comes up? It is starting to flood fill our forums.  Kidding

Anyways my thought is this. We are able to post projects to show off works we are proud of. There shouldn't be a limit. I don't think we should say if person a makes 3 styles of bed and 4 dressers he should lump them together in one description and photo set. Some people like myself for example pride myself for the most part on each pen that I post. I also use it as a way to gauge the popularity of each pen by seeing how many views it might get. I also prefer to have a posting for each pen so that each pen if need be has its own discussion about it.

I came to LJ to meet like minded people, get involved in woodworking, show off my talents or lack thereof and etc. Sure this has been going on for a while and maybe I'm seeing it a-lot more now because I am on of those persons that post individual projects for each pen. I personally will not change that. 

My 2 - 4 cents. Not sure if it makes sense. hehe 

Larry


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

Additionally I can't wait till I get to the 10,000 pen limit. It is going to be awesome making all those.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Larry:

It Makes Total Sense!! 10,000 Pens …WOW. I haven't done any pens yet but I always enjoy looking at yours. Yes. Please do Post them One At A Time. It gives me a better opportunity to examine them that way Thanks.

Darryl: You have good opinions. Nice looking Pen. Keep 'em coming.

Rustic: Absolutely Correct! I think the "Horse" might only have been Brain Dead when this started. However a Burial Ceremony is Definately Past Due!!

Well I better cut it here before Mr. Bla Bla Bla (Isn't Bla spelled with an H i.e. "BLAH") Gets all Wordy again or The "Buy In Bulk" Website Guy drags something other than My "Grandmothers Knitting Project" into this Discussion.

That's it "Boys and Girls" Think I'll get back to doing what I enjoy the most about this GREAT Site. Viewing ANY and ALL "WOODWORKING" Projects.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I ,ll wait until you post another one of your BBQ masterpieces then i,ll bury it with 10 birdhouses in a row


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Larry, you'll probably have a better chance of getting comments on each one if they are not consecutive. When I see thiungs very similiar and consecutive, I might comment, but rarely on all.. Might mention one of the others in the one I do.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

I see a valid point, maybe I'll experiment and space out my postings for the next few just to see what happens. Can't blame me for being eager to want to share my work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Everybody is eager coming on board


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

I know, I was the same way on DeviantArt where I posted some of my Photoshop work and some Photographs I've taken. http://larrydnjr.deviantart.com/gallery

I was seriously Gung-ho there uploading pictures and art, which it eventually slowed down after a while for me.

Maybe the same will happen here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Guess I got that oout of my system before the digital age ;-)) I see you have a #3 too! We have 1 Bob, 2 Bobs, and 3 Bobs ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Seems like the pictures I missed are the ones that I remember the most. There are only 3, but they were National Geographic quality :-((


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes I was able to convince my wife to have a Baby Larry III. I wanted to make us a trilogy.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

Rick, larry, and all other neigh sayers.

I am not bashing in this topic. It was a suggestion. Don't get all personal about it, or kick your dog for it…lol. It was a simple post, wondering if I was the only one feeling this way.I did it in the forums where it doesn't stand out in everytones face. As everyone can see it's not just me thinking about this. Yes post all the projects you want. I'll probrably look at most if not all of them. I'll even comment where I feel it's helpful. I have always been a positive influence on projects, I never denounce anyone. I am just making a public statement. 
Rick I don't drag things into this, I'm justifying my point as there are a few out here that like to turn this into a negative thing. You want to hoard the front board go ahead, I don't care if you do, I'm just stating it's not very courteous to other posters thats all.

As far as I was concerned this thread was closed. Now the basher will get their turn to make this negative again. Oh well. I'm off to view projects.

My name is Frankie


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

nice pen darryl, I think you're right. endless possibilities…. And I feel we should get to see them all. I like the pens. I already stated that ten times…lol the segmented look actually is pretty wild. Those will make great gifts. How long does it take to make the blank? Materials must be cheap on a pen like that, yet look so cool.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

You Must View Them ALL, no exceptions.  hehe


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

I know why getneds started this. It's takes us cabinet makers months and months to make something and we are usually very proud of it and want to give it face time on the projects section and get as many comments as possible. Pens are pretty fast projects from what I understand, saying that I am looking into taking a pen turning class at Woodcraft. I am trying to watch what I say. It just like Getneds said group some of your pens together. Now people are going to say maybe we need a lumberjocks for turners and one for cabinet makers,but I say no. Its just, I don't want people to committ the IMHO arch sin of reposting a project. I have wanted to before but resisted the urge.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

Seems like the comment about taking a pen class at Woodcraft was pretty specific there.

Pens are fast projects indeed and I understand very much that cabinets take a long time.

I'll suggest this to everyone for a few days no one post any pens and just watch the home page. The trend I've noticed is, pens or not that enough people are on this site and posting projects it doesn't matter what it is the projects just keep moving along and some will get hidden. Especially if you are focus on the main page to look at projects.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks Skeeter, at least some of the folks see my point. I too want to take the woodcraft course. I think it lays down a good base to take off in my own direction from there.

Larry don't stop posting for a few days. Keep them projects rolling, I think there is no room for holding back, as said by others before. Thats what makes this site. Being able to post your stuff freely is the draw, And having feedback from other woodworker is awesome. Don't stop posting from a stupid thread in a forum.

Thats why Lumberjocks is such a success, We have the freedoms of voicing our opinions, and work we've done. I hope nobody is taking this thread to heart, no personal attacks were intended, and we all do just get along, Just a nice debate sometimes to rejuvinate the pulse of us LJ's


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Oops ! Sorry I didn't mean to post on this page, gosh forbid I do anything to upset anyone, Please don't stone me. I will try better in the future. IMHO GETNEDS has every right to say what he likes. It would be a pretty dull Earth if we were all the same. As for his opinion 'I say Post on brothers, post what you want as much as you want!!!' If I look then maybe you will get a comment.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I wish people wouldn't use their tagline to churn up business on their own website. That's JMHO.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

If you're aiming that at me, it's more of a service I offer. It's not spammy, I don't push my business on anyone. It's just there for informational purposes. I must say I have had no complaints so far, and as I contribute to this site my knowledge on many subjects, this should be no problem. I'm not asking you to buy my stuff, it's just something I do, that applies directly to the users of this site. I can see if I was selling car parts, o.k. but woodshop supplies? what is so wrong with that.

If you don't want to save money, don't go to my site. It's not mandatory, just put out there because I can help. Why not extend that? I do much more than sell hardware and screws. Just take a look at my service page.

http://www.getneds.com/servlet/Service

If this is against some policy or something I'll remove it in an instant. But is'nt this a pro-social website? I don't get why people take this thread so seriously. Then to turn it into a personal attack? I am truley sorry if I offended you. But it seems to me majority rules here, and most people want the postings. just not consecutive, ten times a day.


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

*Frankie*- you're completely within your rights to give your opinion, ask questions , post this topic, and have your tag line say whatever the heck you want it to say.

You haven't said anything out of line, named called, cursed, or said anything offensive here in any way that breaks the site rules. I don't think you need to appologize to anyone, although it was very kind of you to do so to try to keep the peace.

Don't take the bait that was just dangled in front of you, it won't lead you to anyplace good. Just my opinion ; )


----------



## rtree (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry, guilty as charged. I am new here and it never occurred to me to put up a batch of pens in one posting. Then I found that posting each one individually was a pain in the rear end. Also I learned by reading other peoples posts and looked a others pictures. I've been a woodworker all my life (or at least the last 50+ years or so) and I guess I can build anything I've seen posted, it's just that it would take me 5 years and another $10,000.00 in tools to do it. (OK, maybe not everything I've seen) When you take several months or maybe even over a year to make something, your pride has been growing along with the project and rightfully so. I enjoy my pens, my furniture, my cabinets, my kids toys and my houses that I build. BUT I really respect the work I see posted here every day and I feel everyone has a right to be proud. I'll think twice about my future posting and try to keep my ego in fewer posts. You guys are amazing, most of you commented without being nasty and it's nice to see all viewpoints stated. You don't have to agree to be civil, it appears that some of you don't agree, but you were still civil. Thanks.


----------



## rajkalex (Dec 18, 2009)

As a pretty new member here, I appreciate this discussion. I haven't gotten around to posting any of my projects yet. I have no clue how the home page works though i'm starting to get an idea of it. I would have just uploaded a bunch of pics without realizing how it effects other postings. Since I've discovered pen making, I'll be sure to watch how i post my pics until I get a better feel for the site.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

rajkalex, If some one posts 5 projects in a row, it pushes every one else back off the front page. Used to be one front page a day. Any more the front page just lasts 8 hours or less some days. Volume is getting so high, most don't lave time to look at every project any more.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I have but ONE idea, on this one.

Sawmill Creek has a "view new posts" function, or something along those lines.

It's a lot like LJ's "PULSE" function.

BUT … Sawmill Creek's version allows you to select OR de-select the forums that you want to include OR exclude.

SO … if you didn't feel like looking at all of the new posts that were entered in the "PEN & OTHER TURNINGS" forum … right at that moment … you wouldn't have to.

I *think* that would give *everybody* what they want.

No limits on what gets posted.

Ability to see only what you want to see, and to NOT feel overwhelmed by a particular subject(s).

Martin?

Lewis??

Zeppo??


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Let's see….I can't believe that I read the whole thing ! : ( 
I could have been making something in the shop instead…..
Your original point was well taken , but I'd rather see several pen posts rather than non-woodworking items posted in the *completed woodworking projects section*.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

Agreed with that also Dusty.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Here is a good example of pushing everyone,s projects off the front page in a matter of a hour or two :-( 
Now if everyone posted like this then projects would hardly get viewed .
http://lumberjocks.com/Jp_rolak

There is nothing wrong with posting single projects just not one after another .


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

If someone posts 20 pens one at a time… how long does it take to not look at them if you aren't interested. A turner might see details that non-turners glance over. If someone is new to the site they might have a body of work that they want, and we all need, them to share.(There are tons of lurkers out there that NEVER post) Without project pics this site is not special or interesting. It takes no time at all to click the project page and scroll through what you find interesting. I find this thread rude. In no way should posting projects or the posters enthusiasm be discouraged. I recently finished a cutting board. I've seen tons of them on lumberjocks and I have posted one in the past. For the first time I am considering not posting a project. After all it is just yet another cutting and a second one from me.

PS I got to try out a lathe at a wood show once and I made a pen. Enjoy my single pen project.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I don,t think this thread really has to do with pens , cutting boards or whatever . It has to do more with posting 5 or 10 projects in a row and knocking everything of the front page . 
I think it sucks when someone spends weeks on a project then when they decide to post it 5 minutes later someone comes on here and post 5 or 10 projects one after another . 
Seeing that that are so many people on this site it is only fair the anyone posting their projects should also be considerate enough not to hog all of the spot light . 
Why is it so hard to just post 1 or 2 projects in a row instead of 5 or 10 . 
Is this so hard to understand ???

The only reason no other site has this promblem is because they have no where near the volume of people as Lumber jocks .

I personally have no problem with anything that gets posted ,just don,t post your entire inventory all at once !


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

spaids: the point, how i see it, it is not to discourage posting projects, but to limit how frequently they are posted. The reason is that a lot of us only view new projects on the homepage, and once the project is not in the newest 30, it's bumped off. In order to share the privileged exposure of the top 30, a request was made to limit the number of new projects posted by one user as a matter of courtesy. The issue of pens came up because these are frequently posted in groups. it's not about how many similar projects there are out there, like cutting boards, but the number of projects posted per day per user.

For example, in the post right above yours, john indicates multiple project postings from one person in one day - all different, all nice, non turnings (again, not that it matters). the problem with this - and again, not a BIG problem, but a question about what is courteous and forum etiquette - is that it bumps that many people off the top 30 list…. which is a privileged location.

turnings, toys, bandsaw boxes, etc are examples only. these were only mentioned because we tend to see these posted en mass more often than larger items like boats.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks john, you got to it seconds before i did


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

Personally this thread can be over in my opinion and I was done with it to be honest. One last thing that caught my eye and I felt I had to respond was that people were sort of targeting pen turners at first, then it turned into anyone that posted more than 5 projects at a time to push people out of that precious main page viewing time. When it was just recently mentioned how hard is it to not post 1-2 instead of 5-10 so its fair for others to have viewing time. The blame seems to be laid on just those type of projects posters that post more than 2. There are so many users on this site and from the main page "Look at us! We are 18,166 woodworkers". Even at 1% that is almost 181 users. If only 1% posted at once and only 1 project others will be getting booted off the main page. Maybe we should convert this thread or started another one talking about how only 30 selected people a day are allowed to post only 1 project.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You might as well be talking to the wall , getneds : ( 
I just can't believe *how many people are missing the whole point of this post *...(shaking head ) 
How many times can you re-word the same facts before it sinks into their skulls ? Damn !

Maybe you should re-title this as "Stop Hogging the front page , people" Of course if they are already having trouble following the posting rules , then they probably can't comprehend that this post is about them in the first place…LOL…I've got sawdust to make ttyl


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Lol )


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I think if you are going to start putting limitations on forum posting because someone complains that they didn't get to have their project on the front page long enough then your never far from having someone complain about something that will affect you. Talking about multiple posts, I've seen guys post a single project three times just to show more pictures of the same project. All in the same day. You ever seen anyone do that Dusty56?


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

some people might be talking about formal limits, but i think its just a netiquette sort of thing.

also, "two wrongs dont make a right"


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

So the front page gets filled with the work of one guy. Who cares? Its a front page filled with projects. Thats why we are here, to see projects. If a person doesn't care for that type of work then oh no you might have to click on the second page now. Big deal. So what is the problem here. The complaints are that one woodworker puts too much up at once? Too many of the same kind? Too many of the same kind at once? Again, if you are into that type of work that got posted then its great for you. You get to see a page filled with a dozen projects that you are interested in. If I see four awesome tables and my next project might be a table then I might study each one and not care at all that the same guy made them. If its something I'm not interested in I move on. Are we talking about just feeding egos with front page real estate?


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

Again with my previous comment. 30 people is about 17% of the 1% I mentioned earlier. So with that few people who can easily post a project and shove yours or another out of the way. What are you going to do, complain about that too that less than 1% of this user base is posting projects?

I think everyone is missing the point.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Larry I agree. Even with one post per person the time you spend on the front page is getting shorter every day. Proposing rules to ensure a more equal front page time just sounds kind of communist to me. I don't do multiple posts. I don't do reposts. I am not complaining about people that do.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

quick someone call joe mccarthy!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*spaids*, if you notice , that was nearly two years ago when the pic limit was only three and the projects posted would sometimes take days for the "front" page to change…..as noted in my post , I added more pics of my project due to others only posting one pic of theirs with little or no info about their build. Martin has graciously changed that limit now to six , so I guess I could go back and pick out the six pix that I like the most and create a whole new post and delete the other ones. My only issue with that is I would lose all of the nice comments from people that enjoyed my work and chose to comment on which ever post they liked the most.
So am I guilty as charged in your eyes or did I just contribute more to the site way back then with pictures and info and by answering peoples questions regarding my project ?
The times have changed and we have a boatload of new members that contribute their project posts and also post stuff in this area that have no reason to be in this section of LJs…ie: tool gloats , grandchildren , etc.,etc..
Thanks for taking the time to check out my projects though …. Have a great day : )


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

OOPS! Sorry. I clicked on the *WRONG* Forum.

I was trying to get to the one somebody posted on "*The Art Of Watching Paint Dry"!! *


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Great now the comedians are coming out of the woodwork )


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Where do you get the projects you post?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Abbott:

In answer to your question. John makes all the projects he posts himself. GREAT lookin' Birdhouses!! You should have a look at his Website.

Rick


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm a pen turner and as such, should probably stay out of this! Aw what the hell! Let people post what they want as long as it goes by the guide lines of the LJ's website! If there is something you want to read and it isn't on the *front page* go to page 2. Is that so hard to do? It would be a darn site easier than writing a 500 word complaint about someone posting 15 pens, breadboards, birdhouses, or wooden cars! That is all I have to say. It maybe too much! what do you think?

BobG


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

complaint or discussion?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Abbott:

In answer to your question. John makes all the projects he posts himself. GREAT lookin' Birdhouses!! You should have a look at his Website.

Rick*
_

I was just being a comedian


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

This issue is clearly due to our growth, and a new Project Posting method needs to be employed to allow high visibility posting for all projects each day.
A suggestion might be: remove the current method of posting where items get relagated "off the chart" quicky and replace with a "Posted Projects" link that would take you to a page showing ALL postings for the day by multiple small pics and general description. Click on a pic and it takes you to the full project post, that way you can view and select posts that interest you. Additionally you can look up projects posted on other days should you only visit LJs once or twice a week.
It would be prudent to seek Martin's assistance.

Have a nice day.


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

I have started the next 10,000 pen posts and it was on the front page less than 2 hrs. Check it out. PENS # 10,001 - 10,004


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, this has brought out the best in us? I also get frustrated with only having a project on for less than a day. But I would hate to see anyone getting discouraged in posting their work. Not everyone can make some of the great stuff that shows on this site, but for them a pen is what they can make. I love to see that "First Pen" day, but it just isn't pens, as we are getting bigger, things are moving faster. Sometimes this site is getting like U-Tube, and other larger ones with all the bad stuff that goes with it. Maybe the answer is to change LJ's? Increase the number of projects that can be shown, instead of 30, maybe 100? Add anouther row of projects instead of 3 try 6, making it easier to pan through what you don't want to look at. As we keep getting bigger, things will have to be relooked at, but if we lose the friendship and buddy system here than it just becomes anouther site. I want it to stay friendly.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow this has to be one of the longest running posts here. I am a pen turner and I try only to show unusual pens. I recently did a series on my metal pens which I casted in clear poly resin if anyone remembers them. I take objection to the thought that not much can be done with a 5" piece of material. The possiblities are endless to say the least. Woods come in many colors as well as species and they look different. What is so damn hard by clicking the page buttons for all those that are yapping. Front page means absolutly nothing. What about the guy that gets bumped back that means his project no longer gets looked at. Come on people. Pick something else to complain about. I thought this site was above this stuff.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Sadly for the o.p. too many "comedians" & people who have nothing better to do but to put down other people's opinions, ruined the idea behind what the post was about. Makes me wonder really if they are posting 20+ times in a thread, if they're actually doing any wood working at all?

The point also isn't about clicking past the same projects by the same person… Why can't some of you see this? Oh yeah, no common sense, clearly. (insert rolling eyes)

The point, as pointed out numerous times not only by the o.p., wasn't about a specific type of project (i.e. pens), it was a point in general about why people don't use "netiquette" when posting the SAME THING over and over, instead of consolidation.

I suppose it's similar to the idea that a trailer full of cut up tree isn't really a wood working project, nor in my opinion, is the idea of cutting slabs of wood a completed project… But that's a different subject. People don't take time to think, as seen in several posts by people who just couldn't resist getting in one last jab at the o.p. or other posters who actually have a different opinion than theirs.

Many of the naysayers are what make this place less fun to post at (for me). Though I'm sure those same people would say, don't let the door hit you in the… to me. It's not any one person's website, Even Martin says this. IT belongs to all of us. Of the 17,000+ "members" less than a third are actually active members. A good number of projects that get posted by people who post tons at once, never post again, never post to help other people with problems they have on their projects. Never have anything useful to post on the actual subject…

No one really cares about my opinion, and it will get trashed, but people need to realize, this site is for people to enjoy, not be ridiculed for having an opinion, especially if it's a good and valid point, that actually has to do with woodworking.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Well said oldskoolmodder !!


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

yes, thank you!


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

btw, im sure the chinese plywood post is longer!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Personally, I don't care what people post … if somebody wants to post a project they have made, I'm fine with it. I check the project thumbnails out at least once a day. If I see something I might be interested in, I open it and read the description and/or view the pictures. If it doesn't appeal to me, I just pass right on by.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

It's crazy to limit yourself to viewing the thirty most recent projects…..Hmmm, if I see new projects posted that don't particularly interest me, I simply click on the 'see all projects' button and look at everything newly posted, 'til I go far enough back to reach the projects that I had seen already. I've seen ALL projects posted in the last 781 days. Most are really nice, but it's selfish to complain about projects posted that are not your cup of tea.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

once again, point is missed… (rolly eyes) what a surprise.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Getneds said in his original post: *If I'm out of line please tell me I am. * Though, implicitly I'm sure he expected contrasting views anyway. It was a well-reasoned statement, IMO.
oldskoolmodder said, "*The point, as pointed out numerous times not only by the o.p., wasn't about a specific type of project (i.e. pens),* Oh, yes, it WAS. Read it again.
oldskoolmodder said,*"I suppose it's similar to the idea that a trailer full of cut up tree isn't really a wood working project, nor in my opinion, is the idea of cutting slabs of wood a completed project* For you to demean the value of other people's accomplishments is abhorrent to me and other enthusiasts. You dare say that one project is of less value (and interest) to everyone else?


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

never once said it wasn't of value to everyone else. but simply posting cut up tree's isn't a completed woodworking project as this site set out to show.

NO, getneds post clearly wasn't JUST about only pens. YOU read the thread again, and you'll see that. Geez!

Don't get your panties in a bunch, and don't read into things that aren't there. If you're offended by my post, I really don't care. Simply do what you want other' people to do, skip over it, and don't post back to me or my posts.

Go back to your shop and cool off a bit. Maybe post a pic of my little projects I bother to post here on the wall and throw chisels at it, if it'll make you feel better, but have a better understanding of what other people are posting about, before you get offended.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Man, this is lame..the Chinese plywood thread is way more entertaining!

" I am Chinese Plywood Factory" LOLOL…gets me every time!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

It doesn't matter if you're building picture frames, cutting boards, pens or cabinets…. we are ALL equal here. I say turn as many pens as you want to, then post them as projects any way you want to. Really, who cares?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

oldskoolmodder , Some people just will never get it !!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i guess ive been to busy wood working…i missed all the fun…darn…....hey john..i just about am done with a bird feeder..its pretty sweet…should i post it…or call it a pen…...lol…......


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I am looking forward to seeing it ! I have one on the go too among other things .


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Come on guys!! This post has deteriorated to a bunch of "Nothingness". One school says what's the big deal! If you don't want to look at a Project, skip by it, click on the numbers (at the bottom of the screen), and move on to the next 2,3, or 4 pages.

The other school says there's some sort of "Prestige" attached to being on the "Front Page" and being there for as long as possibble, to get as much "Exposure" as possibble (Read EGO) and it's not "Polite" for one person to post numerous projects and knock people off there. NOTE: YOU have NO control over that! Why is THAT "so hard to understand" OR "some people just don't get it"

Right now there are 15 Projects on there. The First one is 15 Minutes ago and the Last one is 7 Hours ago. 2 Posts by one guy and three posts by another guy. NOT Pens. That will change by the time I finish this, and there's NOTHING you can do about that.

"Oldskhool": You spent your last posting on here telling poopiekat He's wrong, you're right, and then whatever point it is your trying to make, along with, don't post back to one of your postings, and GEEZ! and (rolling eyes), and "some people just don't get it" and other miscellaneous insulting do do.

Sorry, but I also can not find where this ORIGINAL Post States anything other than PENS! " TITLE: "is there a need to post 10,000 pens?" INTRO POSTING: YOU tell me EXACTLY where in that INTRO it says ANYTHING about ANY other type of Project than Pens.

When you CAN'T find it, do me the kindness of NOT throwing all that Inane, Insulting, Nonsense at me and telling me what, where and how I should go and get my "panties" all unbunched. If you want him to throw Chisels at your "little projects that you bother to post here", He's going to have to go back Three Hundred And Ninety Two Days (392 Days) to accomplish that.

I happen to agree with Him & John T & The Dane & Brad Nailor & Junior Jock & a LOT of others on here that are basically saying "What's with this "Front Page" Thing? Click on the little numbers on the bottom of the screen and move on." That's the way it is and there's nothing wrong with it! In my opinion only of course.

END: I and a LOT of others are Perfectly Happy to Use and Utilize this GREAT SITE the way it's Presently Operating. It's gotten bigger. Things CHANGE out of Necessity! That's LIFE in a Nutshell. Some people can handle CHANGE. Some people have a Problem with that.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Rick!

Oldskoolmodder need not resort to personal attacks, if he has run out of words. I don't take him too seriously for that reason. We all have the right to interpret the words in the original post, as we see fit.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread was simply about people posting too many projects in a row at one time. If your a greedy person, or have no netiquette, or just can care less about how everybody else feels, then continue what your doing. I was just stating a fact that happened to work out on many,many other sites. No need to fight girls, no need to even comment on this post anymore, I posted this almost two weks ago. 
This reminds me of people who wear big hats in the movie theatre….lol

It's no big deal, theres no reason to argue, and stop all the whining. If you can't see the original idea, and the moral rightouesness, who cares.

As I said about 50 posts ago as far as I'm concerned this post is finished, Stop stabbing each other(so to speak) I thought we all just get along, Geez, Maybe I'll watch what I post in the future when it comes to feedback. I was hoping for a more constructive critisizm talk, Not a shoot everyone down on valentines day type talk(Chicago)

I think we're all a bunch of woodpeckers here so lets get building and move on.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

a couple days ago someone posted several beautiful mission pieces of furniture and i thought the same thing about those that i do about multiple pen postings.

the issue of the number of members growing has been brought up repeatedly. to that I suggest that the site infrastructure might also need to grow proportionally. the homepage new projects section was put there for a reason, and a good one. btw, if it's about ego, it's not about MY ego, you'll notice i have very few projects posted to this site.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings all…...... The only thing I have to say is that I've been on this site 242 days, and posted 1 project.


----------



## wstokes (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a "simple" solution, although the web masters here would need to do a little coding:
-don't impose any limit at all
-auto group posts from the same user on the same day

Thus say I turn on LJ and decide to post 50 projects I did over the last 10 years (say I just signed up to site). Don't force me to post these over 10 days, let me post them all up at once. Then, when listing projects on the main page, group projects from the same poster on the same day into one block like: "10 projects by XYZ". The site would need to generate a composite thumbnail using the first N projects default pictures. Clicking this box would take the user to a listing of just those projects and you could click through to a particular project.

A little complicated, but it imposes no limit on posters.

Eventually we'll need even more filtering due to too many LJ's posting too many great projects, but if the web masters implement the above we can delay handling the latter for a bit longer.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow this is still going ! Talk about get a life !!!


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

huh? what did one internet nerd say to another?


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

Rick D. you need to post more projects.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

getneds:

ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!! I'm pleased to take your advice "this time"! I was remiss in NOT listening to you the first time.

So! Ending it on a Positive note …..AaronK: The "EGO" comment was most certainly not directed at you. I just had a look at your Projects and while there might be "Only" four of them, everyone one of them is "GOOD STUFF" and perhaps just as importantly, they ALL have extensive EXPLANATIONS that go with them. That's how ALL Projects should be posted!!

The Oriental Lantern is my Favourite. I can see why your Wife would be thrilled with it!! So! "Get The Lead Out" ...LOL… and post a few more please.

I'm Outta Here Boys & Girls!!

Best To All LJ'ers: Rick


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

I think I have somewhere in the neighborhood of 250 pens in stock. I think I will start posting photos of each one. One by one by one by one by one by one by one by one. That should make for some good conversation.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well since your the clockman..your timimg could be any better…do you use your hands in making the clocks…i hope you dont get all wound up doing them….it might be easier to make them in the spring…......but you want to post your hundreds of pens ….....one by one by one by one by one…..sound like fun…...we just might get the point…when your done…......would there be a point to it..or would it just be like getting balled out….....if you were dropped from a plane you would be nothing more then an ink stain..but showing your clocks would require good timing …..showing hundreds of pens…........thinking of it gives me writer block…i cant think of anything else to say on this…so im going to clock out and start writing anything just to get it going agin..anf if by chance my pen would not right…......i know who to go to…the infamous clockman….....can i get one in acrylic with a wooden top…..oh so many choices….......


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

Lets see those pens. I'm actually interested in the whole pen bit ( as mentioned a few times before on this thread) I'd like to get some ideas on what people are doing. Post them all one by one. I'll only comment on one. Thats the point of this thread.

Everytone wants to get glory for each project. But haven't you noticed you get way less if you post individually? If you combine them you'll get more response, better feedback, and more appeal. Stop patting yourselves on the back, and be a little more humble. Ever hear of glutoney, it's almost is the same thing.

why doesn't everyone just let this thread die now. I'm tired of the meaning being construde, and manipulated, and sick of the wise cracks. Childish if you ask me.

Funny how people act when they are online and are not accountable for their words. Oh well lesson learned on my behalf.

I do have to say though grizzman. Nice word action…lol YOu're a poet and don't know it. Keep rhyming and timing, and …...... I'm not as good as you are… Nice


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks, rick.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Come to think of it, I wish people would stop initiating new subject threads. It pushes the other topics off the first page! And all those posts? Cripes, I'm wayyy back on about page 14 on the 'jocks' tab! Arrrgh!


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Now if we only used this much energy and time to encourage our new members and
helped them get started!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I know that I should have a straight face and a stern look when I view this website and that my projects should always be on the front page. But a grin keeps coming to my face when I log on. I must need therapy. At the least I can say that I typed this and that I didn't write it in cursive with a hand turned pen. There may be hope for me yet.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings LarryDNJR: Thanks for the request for me to post more projects. I've probably built about 160 or so pieces, including custom furniture, shop furniture, in and outfeed tables, etc., etc., etc. But…. I don't feel the need to post them. I know what I've done, and I know what I can do…. that satisfys me… I don't have to satisfy anyone else. Just my customers.The one project I did post was a request from my wife so her mom could see it on here….. my mother-in-law is not a jock, she just pokes around on here looking like a lot of people do. That's all.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the way that some pen posters are now grouping their pens in their posts. This avoids hogging the projects page and I applaud it.

I can't however see the point of posting Acrylic pens. Where's the wood in that. This is supposed to be a 'Woodworking Showcase', see the picture top left of this page.

Pen turners you obviously enjoy your craft. From the looks of the posts you put a lot of time, effort and skill into turning pens. Perhaps you could at least keep it wood.

Here come the flames!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

"Here come the flames!"

Talk about a argument provoking comment. Actually the whole statement in general is going to provoke argument. I think saying "Here come the flames!" should go without saying, it is going to happen anyways.

I again am not for posting my pens in groups, I prefer to do them individually. It is my choice, preference, and I have my own reasons for it.

Now I can agree with one thing that technically Acrylics are not "wood" but the fact that it is manipulated like wood through means such as marking, cutting, drilling, turning, sanding and then finishing along with the same assembly process as wood then it sound count close enough to be in the same category as wood.

But if you are going to be nitpicky then we should go back again over the whole opinion on who and what should be allowed to post what. Apparently wood gloats are not "woodworking" and shouldn't be posted right? I personally don't care, technically it should be a blog, but blogs aren't set up in such a way to easily post pictures as projects are and you have to use an outside source like flickr.com to host your photos. Tools gloats, other non-woodworking projects and basically anything and all that isn't a wood project should be removed or put on an appropriate website dedicated to such classification.

In all honesty because of this thread and others similar ones I have slowed my posting to a crawl because I've lost that desire to want to share what I enjoy. Now I think I might just go back and remove if possible My Acrylic pen projects since they don't fall under Lumberjock WoodWorking definition and standards.

Now if you want to call this a "flame" feel free.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Now Larry, that redwood burl with orange swirl acrylic is beautiful; I'm not a pen turner, but I like that you list your methods of finishing, etc. Keep posting!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I also enjoy seeing the pens, some of them are stunning.

A shout out to *Padre* and *Airman* thanks a bunch guys! Some things will be heading back your way in a few weeks.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow this thread went nuts…..... I also enjoyed your acrylic pens. Larry please don't refrain from posting, I think acrylic uses the very same methods as woodworking, and normally functions the same as wood in most cases. I think you should post those as well.

I can't believe this is still goin on. Most forums a thread dies in a week or so, But us Lumberjocks gotta speak our mind…..lol I think the point was well taken on the topic, As I setill see pens,(which is what I want), and theres really not a clutter of one name across the projects page.

There is no need for anyone to attack anyone else verbally. or for anyone to take this stuff to heart. Just a conversation, thats been going on too long. It reminds me of a sitcom that tries to hold on and the last season sucks!

Well I gotta go cut wood


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Keep posting the PENS Larry! I ALWAYS enjoy seeing them!!* Forget the UNDESERVED Criticism!!

Your absolutely right about losing* the desire to Post anymore*. I feel the same way. I haven't been on here all that long but it seems to me that the* "Quality"* of what does get Posted has slackened off a fair bit. That's an Opinion I've seen a number of times on other posts.

I see all to many *Project Posts *that are *NOT* a *"Finished Project" *yet they get all kinds of good comments. *WHY??*

One LJ dared to say, on the same day, that 2 of them weren't a Finished Project and a couple of *Idiots* jumped all over him. I think that one was a *LOG* sitting on a guys Trucks Tailgate. *WOW!!*

Another one was a guys *Station Wagon full of Rough Cedar*. MORE Compliments! ....

When Posting:* "Is This A Finished Project?" *HELLO!

Then we have a not bad Posting (picture) with nothing more than *..."My First Box"* as a comment and No Tags.

*Mr. Brit Flamer:* YEP! You have the right to state your opinion. Why not use it to say something* worthwhile. *I'm tired of looking at all the* "Boxes" & "Cutting Boards"* that show up. So I don't bother "Clicking" on most of them. Before I know it, I'm at the bottom of the apparently *HALLOWED First Page (PHFFFFTTT!) *Then (follow me now) I position my Cursor on the #2, in the little box, that if you look closely you will find at the bottom of the page between #1 & #3. That will *Magically* take you to the Next Project Page, so on so forth. * Easy Huh?*

*getneds:* Your right this Horse has been Flogged to Death and his remains are starting to *STINK!* I'm here again simply because it P---S Me OFF when someone feels He has the right to attack someone for *NO good reason!!*

I'm outta here!!

Rick


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Come on, let's get back to what led me here in the first place, projects and constructive criticism, and GOOD advice!! Not this whining ex-wifey crap that I've seen here for the last 2 WEEKS. Moderator where are you help!! Get this site back to what it was intended for, please it is too good a forum to let it turn into a whiney bunch of crap. I have a set of pen's that I have made out of a piece of "sugar maple burl" wood that I was given by a very dear man in New Hampshire, am I going to post them here. H%$# no, not as long as this thread continues, I think it has taken up enough pages to be some kind of record? By the way that burl was 3 1/2' X 5' (that's Feet not Inches). I'm really having fun with it!

Bob G.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

No big deal *Corey*. It looks like a lot of things are going to settle down around here. This type of stuff always seems to work itself out.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i cant believe this forum hasn't been favorited by anyone…lol…...you guys don't watch enough westerns,,,this is a quote from john Wayne.." don't apologize , its a sign of weakness"


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

Now that all this has been said… I seriously doubt anything will be done. But I think you all feel so much better now.


----------

